# HELP! Switched from Armour to Nature-throid, TSH went crazy high ???



## branchpartyof5 (Feb 3, 2015)

I took Synthroid (175 mcg - TSH ~ 3) for 10 years after having thyroid ablated after Graves diagnosis. One year ago I switched to Armour (2 grain - TSH ~ 1.9) and felt much better. 2 months ago I asked to switch to Nature-throid. My doctor put me on 1 3/4 grains at first and after 1 month my TSH was ~25! Then she bumped me up to 2 grains and after another month my TSH is ~28. What the heck is going on!!! This makes no sense what so ever. Do I just keeping upping my dose? If anyone has any insight or suggestions, I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yikes! What prompted you to ask for the change? I am sure someone will be along with some answers for you.


----------



## branchpartyof5 (Feb 3, 2015)

I wanted to change because I was still having bouts of fatigue as well as brain fog and after researching RLC Labs and their products (Nature-throid and WP Thyroid - less fillers, more stringent accuracy of dosage) I wanted to see if that might help with those.


----------

